

APT, the app store for geeks (why the iPad is not our only salvation) - Tichy
http://blog.blinker.net/2010/02/03/apt-the-app-store-for-geeks/

======
cmelbye
Since when is APT on the same level at all with the App Store? You're
definitely not going to be finding the same quality in the utilities and
applications you find in your distributions APT repository as you will on the
App Store, simply because developers are unable to charge for them. I hope
this article is a joke or something.

~~~
docgnome
So you argument is that because say... the git devs can't charge for git
through apt that it's not as good as say... BitKeeper?

~~~
cmelbye
Sorry, I realized after I posted that that I was hugely inaccurate in my
wording. I meant to say that in my experience, "paid" software was much higher
quality in the design and usability area than their open source counterparts.
There are certainly exceptions, though.

